# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  سن اليأس عند المرأة...الاسباب والاعراض والمؤثرات

## عاشقة الاحزان

سن اليأس عند المرأة.. الأسباب والأعراض والمؤثرات:-
د. نجيب ليوس - سن اليأس أو سن الاياس أو انقطاع الدورة الشهرية لفترة تزيد عن 6 أشهر هي ظاهرة طبيعية تحدث لدى كل النساء عندما تصل المرأة عمر 45-55 سنة.
و تمثل مرحلة انتقال من سن الخصوبة إلى مرحلة عدم القدرة على الإنجاب. و السبب غالبا ما يكون انتهاء عدد البويضات الموجودة في المبيض و بالتالي توقف المبيض عن إنتاج هرمون الاستروجين و يصاحب هذه المرحلة الكثير من الأعراض والتي تختلف شدتها بين امرأة و أخرى.
و غالبا ما تصل المرأة إلى سن اليأس بصورة تدريجية حيث يحدث عدم انتظام في الدورة الشهرية في السنة التي تسبق سن اليأس إذ تحدث الدورة الشهرية على فترات متقاربة ثم تبدأ بالتباعد كل شهرين أو أكثر ولكن أحيانا تصل المرأة إلى سن اليأس بصورة فجائية حيث تنقطع الدورة الشهرية فجأة بعد أشهر أو سنوات من الدورات المنتظمة.

أسباب أخرى لسن اليأس
1- فشل المبيضين
2- الاستئصال الجراحي للمبيضين لسبب ما مثل وجود أورام سرطانية أو غيرها.
3- عجز المبيض المبكر 
و يحدث عندما تكون المرأة في عمر اقل من 45 سنة و يصبح المبيض غير قادر على إنتاج هرمون الاستروجين على الرغم من وجود عدد طبيعي للبويضات في المبيض و غالبا ما يكون السبب مشاكل في جهاز المناعة حيث يكوّن الجسم أجساما مضادة تهاجم المبيض و تضعف من وظيفته الطبيعية.
4- العلاجات الكيميائية 
و التي تستعمل في بعض الأمراض السرطانية مثل سرطانات الثدي و التي تؤدي إلى تثبيط المبيض و من ثم توقف عمله.

أعراض سن اليأس
1- من أهم أعراض سن اليأس الشعور بنوبات حرارة في الوجه والرأس و التعرق الكثير و تحدث في 70-80% من النساء في هذا السن وتختلف شدة هذه الأعراض من سيدة إلى أخرى فقد تستمر عندهن هذه الأعراض لمدة 10 سنوات.
2- عدم القدرة على النوم و الكآبة و القلق و تغير في المزاج.
3- الم عند الجماع و ذلك لان نقص هرمون الاستروجين يؤدي إلى قلة إفرازات المهبل وبالتالي جفافه و ضمور جدار المهبل و بالتالي الإحساس بألم عند الجماع.
4- عدم السيطرة على البول و خاصة عند السعال بسبب ضمور جدارالمثانة و الاحليل و كثرة الإصابة بالتهابات مجرى البول.
5- هشاشة العظام
تصاب النساء في سن اليأس بلين العظام أو هشاشة العظام حيث تقل كثافة العظم و تصبح عملية الهدم في العظم ضعف عملية البناء و تشعر المرأة بألم في العظام غالبا الرسغ وفقرات الظهر و عظام الحوض و تكون العظام عرضة للكسر، بعد سن 70 سنة وجد أن 25% من النساء في هذا السن مصابات بكسور الفقرات و 15% كسور الحوض و 15% كسور في الرسغ.
وجد أن المرأة ذات البشرة البيضاء أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام من المرأة ذات البشرة الداكنة.
و كذلك المرأة نحيلة الجسم أكثر عرضة لهشاشة العظام من المرأة المصابة بالسمنة، و التدخين من العوامل التي تؤثر على التمثيل الغذائي لهرمون الاستروجين و تزيد من فرصة التعرض لهشاشة العظام في سن اليأس.
إصابة المرأة بأمراض مثل عجز الكلية و قلة وظائف الكبد و غيرها من الأمراض المزمنة و أمراض الغدة فوق الدرقية يزيد من فرصة تعرضها لهشاشة العظام في سن اليأس.
6- أمراض القلب 
تزيد نسبة الإصابة بأمراض القلب و الشرايين عندما تصل المرأة سن اليأس و ذلك لان هرمون الاستروجين يدخل في التمثيل الغذائي للدهون و يسهم في حماية المرأة من تصلب الشرايين و أمراض القلب قبل سن اليأس حيث وجد أن نسبة حدوث الجلطة القلبية قليلة جدا في النساء قبل سن اليأس مقارنة بالرجال.

العادات الغذائية و علاقتها بسن اليأس 
تعتبر العادات الغذائية احد العوامل التي تفسر الاختلاف في أعراض سن اليأس. والنساء الأقل عرضة للإصابة بكسور الحوض و هشاشة العظام هن من الدول الأسيوية، حيث يحتوي الغذاء الآسيوي على كمية عالية من مادة فيتواستروجين حوالي 200 ملغ يوميا في الغذاء الآسيوي مقارنة ب 5 ملغ يوميا في غذاء الدول الغربية. 
و تعتبر حبوب الصويا المصدر الغني بهذه المادة و هي في تركيبها مشابهة لهرمون الاستروجين الموجود في جسم المرأة و بذلك تسهم في التقليل من أعراض سن اليأس.
الدراسات التي أجريت في أمريكا أظهرت أن وجود كميات كافية من بروتين الصويا في الغذاء أو الأدوية تساهم في تقليل الكولسترول في الدم وتقلل من الإصابة بتصلب الشرايين و تحسن من وظائف الشرايين و بذلك تقلل نسبة الإصابة بأمراض القلب، و أثبتت الدراسات انه لا توجد أضرار جانبية من استعمالها لفترات طويلة.
وجد الباحثون أن تناول أقراص تحتوي على المعادن و الفيتامينات مثل فيتامين E بمقدار (I.U 004-0021) في اليوم يقلل من الحرارة و التعرق الذي تشعر به كثير من النساء في سن اليأس و تحتاج المرأة في هذا السن إلى أقراص غنية بالكالسيوم و فيتامين D تقلل من نسبة التعرض لكسور الحوض بمقدار 22%.

التمارين الرياضية و أثرها على سن اليأس 
-ممارسة التمارين الرياضية مهمة لسلامة العظام و الوقاية من أمراض القلب حيث أن ممارسة الرياضة مرتبط بنقصان الوزن و انخفاض ضغط الدم و انخفاض مستوى الكولسترول في الدم حيث وجد أن النساء الأكثر حيوية و اللاتي يمارسن الرياضة بصورة منتظمة اقل عرضة للإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم و السكري و اقل عرضة للإصابة بأعراض سن اليأس حيث تسهم الرياضة في التقليل من الكآبة و تحسين حالة النوم إضافة إلى تقليل العرق و الحرارة الذي تشعر بها النساء في سن اليأس و ابسط أنواع الرياضة و التي يمكن ممارستها من قبل جميع النساء هي المشي حيث وجد أن المشي لمدة ساعة كل أسبوع تُقلل من نسبة الإصابة بأمراض القلب إلى النصف.
الهرمونات البديلة 
تستخدم هذه الهرمونات منذ أكثر من 25 سنة و ما يزال استخدامها في تزايد مستمر و تسهم هذه الهرمونات بصورة فعالة في علاج أعراض سن اليأس و حماية المرأة و منع إصابتها بهشاشة العظام و تؤخذ هذه الهرمونات بمتابعة طبية ويجب إجراء فحص دوري للثدي وفحص مستوى الدهنيات في الدم وفحص كثافة العظام قبل البدء بالعلاج و من ثم سنويا بعد البدء بالعلاج و تشمل:
1- هرمون الاستروجين و البروجيسترون المستمر يؤخذ هذا النوع من الهرمونات على شكل أقراص بصورة مستمرة يوميا بدون انقطاع و لا يؤدي إلى حدوث دورة شهرية و هذا ما تفضله كثير من النساء في سن اليأس غالبا بعد عمر 60سنة
2- هرمون الاستروجين و البروجسترون الدوري تؤخذ الهرمونات في هذه الحالة على شكل أقراص يومية لمدة 21 يوما ثم يليها فترة انقطاع لمدة 4-7 أيام تحدث فيها دورة شهرية و يسهم هذا النوع بصورة فعالة في علاج أعراض سن اليأس غالبا الحرارة و التعرق إضافة إلى تنظيم الدورة الشهرية.
3- دواء يعرف ب (laivil or Tibolone)
هذا النوع من العلاج له فعالية هرمون الاستروجين و البروجسترون و الاندروجين و يؤخذ على شكل أقراص بمقدار 5,2ملغ يوميا بدون انقطاع لمدة سنة على الأقل بعد سن اليأس و يقي من لين و هشاشة العظام.
يمكن إعطاء هرمون الاستروجين عن طريق جهاز يوضع تحت الجلد و ينحصر استعماله في بريطانيا للنساء اللواتي اجري لهن استئصال جراحي للرحم و المبايض و يحتاج إلى تبديل كل 6 أشهر. أو إعطاء هرمون الاستروجين عن طريق لاصق جلدي يتم تبديله كل 4-7 أيام و يفضل استعماله عند النساء الكبيرات في السن و من أعراضه الجانبية احمرار الجلد وذلك غالبا في الجو الحار أو في فصل الصيف.
4- الاستروجين الموضعي
و يكون على شكل كريم أو تحاميل مهبلية تحتوي على هرمون الاستروجين و يمكن استعمالها عند النساء المصابات بجفاف في المهبل و الم أثناء الجماع.
لا تستعمل الهرمونات البديلة في الحالات التالية:
- في حالة سرطانات الثدي و سرطانات بطانة الرحم.
- في حالة وجود تخثر أو جلطات في الأوردة.

الطب البديل و علاقته بسن اليأس
أصبح الطب البديل شائع الاستعمال في علاج أعراض سن اليأس حيث وجد أن 21% من النساء في سن اليأس يستعملن الطب البديل و أن 25% من النساء في سن اليأس يستخدمن الطب البديل مع الهرمونات البديلة .
يضم الطب البديل التداوي بالأعشاب ، لكن الاعتقاد الخاطئ و السائد أن كل شيء طبيعي غير مضر، والواقع أن بعض الأعشاب تحتوي على مواد كيميائية معينة قد تكون مضرة حيث يجب استعمال الأعشاب بحذر و عدم استعمالها من قبل النساء المصابات بسرطانات و أعراض تخثر الدم و مثال هذه الأعشاب زيوت مستخرجة من زهرة الربيع حيث تقلل من آلام الثدي.

الوخز بالإبر 
يقلل من أعراض سن اليأس مثل الحرارة و التعرق و يستمر تأثيرها لمدة 3 أشهر و هي فعالة في علاج أعراض سن اليأس عند النساء اللواتي لديهن إصابة سابقة بسرطان الثدي و يستخدمن علاج يسمى Tamoxifen والذي لديه تأثير مضاد للاستروجينئ؟. 
استشاري امراض النساء والولادة

----------

